# Recommendations for high tech planted community 75G tank?



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I was originally going to do a species only tank with 100 Cardinal Tetras however I figured out that high lights such as the Finnex 24/7 would constantly stress them out so back to square one. Thanks in advance for the input/suggestions


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 2 x Fluval 35W aqualife and plant performance led on my 45g fluval bow front tank and my cardinal tetras are fine with the light. (They may stay mid or bottom of tank when the lights are on.) If you are afraid the light might stress the fish, you either put a lot of floating plants such as ducksweed, tall fluffy plants or tall broad leaf plants to provide them some shadow. 

75G tank.. That is a lot of money you are going to spend that is. about 350 dollars for the light and at least 600 dollars for the 100 Cardinal tetra. (I am not sure the price now but I image Cardinal tetra price will pushing 7 or 8 dollars now with the fall of Canadian dollars and assume you can get 100 tetra from 1 store.) CO2 system is going to cost your another 300 to 400 dollars. (You probably need 10lbs co2 tank since your tank is 75g). 4 or 5 bags of whatever substrate you are going to buy.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would work on the planted tank first before adding fish.You may change your mind later.It is best to get your co2 correct and plants rooted.I use a 5lb for 3 tanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think cardinals are closer to $3 and you can probably negotiate a better price if you are buying 100. Check with April. 

I'm currently setting up a 55g high tech planted and yeah, I would agree with the others in that the costs will add up. That being said, if you are patient, you could assemble a good set up at a decent price.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think he needs to worry about plant be derooted from Cardina tetra. (Unless he is going to get dumb corys whom enjoy to dig) co2 usage also depends on what kind plants he wants to have in the tank as well, if it is high demand plants such as rotala wallichi and dwarf baby tear he will need to run really high co2. (Assume he figure out the right number of co2 before kill the fish.) Than it will depends on how often he wants drag the tank to be filled. 

Come to think about Plants is also going to cost a lot of money because he will need to buy several to make tank look nice unless he is patient enough to allow the plant grow. (A lot of timing and propagation.)

The thing is 3 Dollars Cardinal Tetra was April's old price about a year ago (When other were selling some where close to 5 dollars.) and April isn't immune to the fall of Canadian dollars.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd suggest checking with April. I was there recently and I can assure you they are not $7.



outsider said:


> The thing is 3 Dollars Cardinal Tetra was April's old price about a year ago (When other were selling some where close to 5 dollars.) and April isn't immune to the fall of Canadian dollars.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

My 45 gallon tank.

April 17 2015








Jan 27 2016








It took almost a year for the plant to grow like that. (That is with close 12 hours of light everyday and with 3 bubble/sec of co2.) Limnophila sessiliflora at back ground are easy as I start with just 3 from my old tank however Rolata Wallichi in the other hand is hard since my 2x35 fluval aqualife and plant performace led aren't enough while algae will grow on the leaf and kill the plants. (Plus I think My oto, neon goby and SAE view at it as salar bar and ate all the leaf.) Crypts also grow slow while it also takes a while for dwarf hair grass to cover up as well.

I dunno what kind vision DunderBear has with his 75 gallon because when Aquarium West setup their demo tank, they needed to open several pots of tropica plants to have it look semi planted than follow up by trimming to achieve the look they wanted while keep algae at bar. (Hair algae and BBA will come and ruin the look at tank.)


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm growing out the tank first ofc 20lb cylinder of co2 for 250$ already got used. As for plants I'll add as I go. I was planning species only 100 Cardinal Tetras alone and MTS to aerate the sand. Also I can get Cardinal Tetras if I do decide to buy them from CA for 3$ each and can hopefully get a deal.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Source your plants here from rkwong, Bien, and other growers and then sponsors like Pat and April and you'll get a much better deal. It won't cost you a fortune to populate your tank with plants. I know Tony1928 got some wonderful deals on his plants, right Tony?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Source your plants here from rkwong, Bien, and other growers and then sponsors like Pat and April and you'll get a much better deal. It won't cost you a fortune to populate your tank with plants. I know Tony1928 got some wonderful deals on his plants, right Tony?


Yup, you could probably cover your entire tank for under $50 in cuttings from the guys on the forum. Some guys have a great variety of unique plants too.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Cool I plan to grow out my plants for awhile like 2 months first.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Great hope to see some pictures


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

I'll probably end up changing my stock in the end but I'll eventually post some pics once I think it looks good.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

You could look for fish that are not native to blackwater, that way you don't have to worry about lighting. Might be hard though because many species are native to blackwater.


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Exactly I think I'll end up just going with my plan of 

1 Pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides
24 Cardinal Tetras
24 Rummynose Tetras
12 Panda Corys
2 BN Plecos

And just not making the tank high tech same lighting Finnex 24/7 except I'll stick with low-mid end plants and make sure to have floaters plus lower the amount of bps for co2 to match the lights.


----------

